# اريد المساعده العاجله اريد معلومات كافيه عن معالجة مياه الصرف



## sofia ashaia (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد معلومات كافيه جدا عن معالجة مياه الصرف في الفنادق والقري السياحيه كيف تتم وما هي الطرق


----------



## mh9939 (25 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (25 مايو 2010)

http://ahmedhasham.4shared.com


----------



## abue tycer (26 مايو 2010)

*لوائح وشروط التعامل مع مخلفات الصرف الصحي للمجمعات*

*لائحــة الإشـتـراطات الـفـنـيـة للتخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي الغير معالجة ( الخام ) *

*الباب الأول*

*عـــــام*

*1/1 مجال تطبيق اللائحة : *
تختص هذه اللائحة بتطبيق الشروط الفنية اللازمة للتخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي الخام . 
*1/2 أهداف اللائحة :*
تهدف هذه اللائحة إلى تنظيم ومراقبة التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي الخام بصرفها إلى الشبكة العامة في حالة وجودها أو بنقلها بالصهاريج إلى محطة المعالجة الموجودة بالمدينة أو مرامي الصرف الصحي الخام المحددة من قبل الجهة المختصة لهذا الغرض . 
*1/3 التعاريف : *
*1/3/1 المعايير والخصائص : *
عبارة عن المعيار الحقيقي لتحديد المكونات الطبيعية والكيميائية والحيوية التي من خلالها يتم تحديد نوعية هذه المياه . 
*1/3/2 المتطلب الكيموحيوي للأوكسجين (BOD5 ) *
كمية الأوكسجين المذاب اللازمة لأكسدة المواد العضوية الموجودة في مياه الصرف الصحي بواسطة الكائنات الدقيقة خلال خمسة أيام عند 20 درجة مئوية، ويعبر عنها بالمليجرام في اللتر . 
*1/3/3 المتطلب الكيميائي للأوكسجين ( COD ) :*
كمية الأوكسجين اللازمة لأكسدة المواد العضوية القابلة للأكسدة كيميائياً الموجودة في مياه الصرف الصحي ، ويعبر عنها بالمليجرام في اللتر . 
*1/3/4 المواد الصلبة العالقة ( SS ) : *
المواد العالقة في مياه الصرف والتي يمكن إزالتها عن طريق الترشيح المخبري باستخدام ورقة ترشيح مقاس 45 ميكروميتر ، ويعبر عنها بالمليجرام في اللتر . 
*1/3/5 الرقم الأكثر احتمالاً ( MPN ) : *
الرقم التقديري لكثافة البكتريا الحية الموجودة بمياه الصرف الصحي على أسس احتمالية محددة . 
*1/3/6 المادة الملوثة : *
أي مادة فيزيائية أو كيميائية أو عضوية أو إشعاعية موجودة في مياه الصرف الصحي وتعمل على تدني نوعية هذه المياه وتشكل خطورة تمنع الاستفادة منها . 
*1/3/7 أقصى مستوى للمادة الملوثة : *
الحد الأعلى لمستوى المادة الملوثة المسموح بوجودها في مياه الصرف الصحي وفقاً للمعايير القياسية المحددة بهذه اللائحة. 
*1/3/8 الجهة المختصة : *
عبارة عن جهة حكومية لها سلطة الإشراف على شبكات الصرف الصحي وملحقاتها من محطات معالجة وضخ وخلافه ممثلة في وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية (مصالح المياه والصرف الصحي، البلديات ، المجمعات القروية ) 
*1/3/9 مياه الصرف الصحي : *
المخلفات السائلة العامة المبتذلة المحتوية على الفضلات والنفايات التي مصدرها المساكن والمباني التجارية والحكومية والمؤسسات والمصانع ، وأي كمية من المياه السطحية التي يمكن أن تصرف إلى شبكة مياه الصرف الصحي العامة والتي تسمح بها الجهة المختصة ، وهي تكون محتوية على فضلات آدمية و/أو مخلفات صناعية . 
*1/3/10 مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة : *
المياه الخارجة من محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي بعد معالجتها بطريقة سليمة طبقاً للمعايير القياسية لنوعية مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة حسب الغرض من استخدامها أو التخلص منها . 
*1/3/11 مرافق مياه الصرف الصحي : *
المنشآت والمعدات التي تتطلبها عملية جمع مياه الصرف الصحي ونقلها ومعالجتها ( شبكات تجميع ، محطات رفع ، محطات ضخ ، محطات معالجة ) 
*1/3/12 محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي : *
النظام الخاص الذي يتكون من الأجهزة والمعدات والمنشآت اللازمة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي ، وقد يكون هذا النظام أولي أو ثانوي أو ثلاثي. 
*1/3/13 المياه الغير ملوثة : *
مياه ذات نوعية مساوية أو تفوق المعايير المحددة لمياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة .
*1/3/14 خزان التجميع : *
خزان يحفر في باطن الأرض لاستيعاب مياه الصرف الصحي وفق شروط فنية معينــة . 
*1/3/15 الحفرة الامتصاصية ( البيارة ) :*
حفرة نفاذة من الخرسانة أو الطابوق المصمت تستخدم لتصريف المخلفات السائلة ، بها فتحات جانبية تسمح بتسرب السوائل من تلك المخلفات في باطن الأرض . 
*1/3/16 المخرج الطبيعي : *
أي مصب لصرف مياه الأمطار والسيول أو مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة لتدفق في مجرى مائي ، أو وادي ، أو بركة ، أو بحيرة ، أو أي وسيلة أخرى للمياه الجوفية أو السطحية . 
*1/3/17 شبكة تصريف مياه السيول والأمطار : *
الأنابيب الخاصة بنقل مياه الأمطار والسيول أو المياه السطحية إضافة إلى المياه الجوفية الواردة من أي مصدر ، إلى مجاري السيول والوديان .
*1/3/18 المراقب : *
شخص ممثل للجهة المختصة عن تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام . 
*1/3/19 مياه الصرف الصحي الداخلة إلى المحطة : *
المياه المصروفة عن طريق شبكة الصرف الصحي أو عن طريق الصهاريج المنقولة من خزانات التحليل بالمناطق الغير مخدومة بشبكات عامة إلى محطة المعالجة. 
*1/3/20 شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة : *
كافة التمديدات والتجهيزات المستخدمة لجمع ونقل وإيصال المخلفات الصحية السائلة إلى مواقع المعالجة أو التصريف ، ويشمل ذلك تمديدات الأنابيب وخزانات الجمع وغرف التفتيش ومحطات الضخ ومناهل وصمامات التهوية وغيرها . 
*1/3/21 نقاط التفريغ : *
مواقع متصلة مع شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة مخصصة لتفريغ المخلفات السائلة التي تنقل بواسطة صهاريج النضح من خزانات التحليل والتجميع والحفر الامتصاصية ، والمصرح بتصريفها إلى الشبكة . 
*1/3/22 صهريج نضح : *
مركبة مزودة بخزان معدني محكم، مخصصة ومعتمدة من قبل الجهة المختصة لسحب ونقل المخلفات السائلة (وايت) . 
*1/3/23 مصيدة دهون : *
وحدة ذات تصميم هندسي خاص متصلة بتمديدات الصرف الصحي الداخلية في المطابخ التجارية والمطاعم والمصانع الغذائية والفنادق .. وغيرها ، حيث تعمل على فصل زيوت وشحوم الطعام من المخلفات السائلة قبل صرفها إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة أو إلى خزانات التحليل . 
*1/3/24 مصيدة زيوت : *
وحدة ذات تصميم هندسي خاص تستخدم لفصل الزيوت والشحوم المعدنية عن المياه العادمة الناتجة عن محطات غسيل وتشحيم السيارات . 
*1/3/25 خزان التحليل : *
خزان مصمت غير نفاذ خرساني أو من الطابوق المصمت أو الفايبر جلاس أو من أية مادة مقاومة للرشح أو التسرب ذو جزئين ، يتم تصميمه وتنفيذه وفق مواصفات ومعايير فنية تسمح بالتحلل اللاهوائي الجزئي للمواد العضوية الموجودة في المخلفات السائلة التي تصرف إليه . 
*1/3/26 غرفة التوصيل (مخرج مياه الصرف الصحي) : *
غرفة خرسانية أو من الطابوق المصمت ، وهي آخر غرفة تفتيش في شبكة الصرف الصحي الخاصة بالمبنى . ​*1/4 تعديل مواد اللائحة :*
لوزير الشئون البلدية والقروية إصدار القرارات اللازمة لتعديل مادة أو أكثر من مواد هذه اللائحة وفق ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة. 
*1/5 صلاحية اللائحــة :*
يعمل بهذه اللائحة من تاريخ اعتمادها حتى 1/12/1425هـ يتم تجديدها وفقاً لما يستجد على هذا الموضوع من النواحي الفنية والإدارية. 
*الباب الثاني*

*اشتراطات التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي إلى الشبكة العامة ومحطات المعالجة *

*أولاً : الشروط والضوابط العامة : *
يحظر على أي شخص تصريف مخلفات سائلة إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة إذا كانت تحتوي على حمل عضوي أو كيميائي أو جرثومي يفوق الحدود المسموح بها للصرف على شبكة الصرف الصحي أو محطة المعالجة ، أو إذا كانت تحتوي على مواد سامة أو خطرة ، أو أنها مخالفة للمواصفات والمعايير التي تحددها الإدارة المختصة . 
*2/1 ضوابط التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي : *
2/1/1 إذا قام أي شخص بتصريف مخلفات سائلة مخالفة لما ورد في هذه اللائحة إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ، فإنه يجوز للجهة المختصة اتخاذ ما تراه مناسباً من الإجراءات التالية : 
أ ) إغلاق شبكة الصرف الصحي الخاصة به لمنع تصريف المخلفات منها إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ، وعليه نقل مخلفاته إلى مرامي الصرف الصحي المحددة من قبل الجهة المختصة وعلى نفقته الخاصة . 
ب) أن يقوم الشخص المخالف بإجراء التنقية اللازمة للمخلفات السائلة التي ينتجها إلى المستوى النوعي الذي تجيزه الجهة المختصة للتصريف إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة بعد أخذ الموافقة على ذلك . 
ج) توقيع غرامة مالية على الشخص وفق ما جاء في جدول الغرامات رقم (1) بهذه اللائحة ، بالإضافة إلى قيمة الأضرار التي أحدثها لشبكة الصرف الصحي العامة أو لمحطـة المعالجة حسب ما تحدده الجهة المختصة ، حسب ما ورد في الباب الرابع من هذه اللائحة ، مع إعطائه مهلة لمدة لا تتجاوز (6) ستة أشهر للإلتزام ويتم بعدها إغلاق توصيلة شبكة الصرف الصحي . 
د ) إذا ما رأت الجهة المختصة أن نوعية المياه المصروفة تتوافق مع نوعية المياه المسموح بها ولا تشكل خطراً على شبكات الصرف الصحي أو محطة المعالجة إنما تتطلب فقط جهـود وتكاليف أكثر لمعالجتها ، فلها قبول هذه المياه مع تطبيق الغرامة حسب ما ورد في الباب الرابع من هذه اللائحة .
2/1/2 يجب على المالك أو أصحاب المنشأة التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي المطابقة للمواصفات من خلال شبكة مياه الصرف الصحي العامة إن وجدت أو خزانات التحليل في المناطق الغير مخدومة بالشبكة ، أو نقلها كلياً أو جزئياً بالصهاريج إلى محطات الصرف الصحي أو مرامي النفايات التي تحددها الجهة المختصة وعلى نفقته الخاصة . 
2/1/3 لأصحاب المجمعات السكنية العامة والخاصة عند توفر شبكات الصرف الصحي العامة عمل وصلة مباشرة مع الشبكة العامة وفقاً للشروط والمواصفات الفنية المقررة ، وفي حدود ما هو معمول به بموجب هذا النظام ، كما أن لهم إنشاء محطات معالجة خاصة بهم لإعادة استخدام المياه المعالجة . 
2/1/4 لا يجوز تصريف مياه الصرف الصحي الخام إلى الوديان أو الأراضي الفضاء إلا بعد المعالجة الثنائية وعملية التعقيم ، ويستثنى من ذلك المواقع التي تحددها الجهة المختصة . 
2/1/5 لا يجوز تصريف مياه الصرف الصحي الخام أو المعالجة قرب مصادر المياه (آبار ، أشياب ، عيون ، خزانات ، مصانع مياه معبأة).
2/1/6 بالنسبة لمياه الصرف من المحلات الصناعية المصرحة داخل المدن كمعامل تحميض الأفلام ومغاسل الملابس والعيادات الطبية والأسنان والمختبرات وخلافه فيتم التقيد بالأنظمة الواردة في لوائح مصلحة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة (وثيقة 1409-1 أو ما يستجد عليها) والأنظمة واللوائح المتعلقة بحماية البيئة.
2/1/7 يحظر صرف مياه الصرف الصحي الخام إلى البحار. 
*2/2 شروط التوصيل بغرفة التفتيش النهائية للمبنى (مخرج التوصيل): *
2/2/1 لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يكشف أو يجري أي توصيلات بفتح أو استعمال أو تغيير أي غرف تفتيش عامة أو ملحقاتها دون الحصول مسبقاً على تصريح رسمي من الجهة المختصة . 
2/2/2 يتحمل المالك كافة المصاريف والتكاليف المتعلقة بتوصيل مخرج المبنى إلى الشبكة العمومية وحسب الأنظمة الصادرة في هذا الشأن والتي تقوم بها الجهة المختصة وتحت إشرافها ، كما يتعهد بتعويضها عن أي خسارة أو تلف يمكن حدوثه بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة نتيجة تصريف المخلفات الضارة على الشبكة العامة لمياه الصرف الصحي . 
2/3/2 يلتزم المالك أو وكيله بتقديم طلب على استمارة خاصة توفرها الجهة المختصة على أن تلحق بالطلب المقدم كافة المخططات والمواصفات وأي معلومات تعتبر ذات علاقة من وجهة نظر الجهة المختصة وذلك لتوصيل مخرج الصرف النهائي لأي المباني والمنشآت الخاصة والعامة بشبكة الصرف الصحي العامة . 
*2/3 ضوابط استخدام الحمأة أو التخلص منهـا : *
يمنع استخدام المخلفات الصلبة ( الحمأة ) الناتجة عن محطات معالجة المخلفات السائلة لأغراض التسميد إلا بعد معالجتها وتجفيفها والتخلص من جميع أنواع الميكروبات وبيض وأطوار الديدان والطفيليات المسببة للأمراض ، وأن تصدر الجهة المختصة موافقتها على هذا الاستخدام بعد إجراء الفحوصات المخبرية اللازمة . وفي حالة عدم موافقة الجهة المختصة على استخدام الحمأة فإنها تنقل إلى المدافن التي تحددها تلك الجهة .
*2/4 شروط التصريف إلى الشبكة العامة : *
2/4/1 لا يجوز لأي شخص تصريف أو التسبب في تصريف أي نوع من المياه أو الفضلات التي تسبب أضرار بعد المعالجة مما يشكل خطراً على صحة الإنسان أو الحيوان أو إعاقة عملية معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي أو يتسبب في أذى عام أو أضرار بمرافق مياه الصرف الصحي إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة الجهة المختصة . 
2/4/2 لا يجـوز لأي شخص نزح مياه الأمطار أو المياه الجوفية أو ما في حكمها من مواقع الإنشاءات أو المشاريع أو الحفر الخاصة بالمجمعات السكنية أثناء تنفيذها وتصـريفها إلى شبكة تصريف مياه الأمطار إلا بتصريح خطي ساري المفعول صادر عن الجهة المختصة يحدد وسائل وطرق التصريف . 
2/4/3 يحظر على أي شخص طمر أو تغطية أو إخفاء معالم مناهل أو غرف تفتيش مرتبطة بشبكات الصرف الصحي العامة أو إقامة أو وضع حواجز أو زراعة أشجار في أماكن من شأنها أن تؤثر على سلامة المناهل بتلك الشبكات أو تعيق أعمال صيانتها . 
2/4/4 تلتزم الجهات الحكومية والخاصة والمؤسسات التجارية والصناعية قبل تصريف مياه الصرف الصحي إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة إذا كانت نوعيتها أقل من نوعية المياه المسموح بتصريفها إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي بإجراء تنقية مسبقة لها بحيث تتطابق مع المعايير القياسية لنوعية المياه حسب اللوائح التابعة لهذا النظام . 
2/4/5 تمنح المؤسسات القائمة في الوقت الحاضر عند صدور هذا النظام فترة انتقالية مدتها سنة ( 12 شهر ) من قبل الجهة المختصة لعمل معالجة مسبقة لمياه الصرف الصحي بحيث تطابق معاييرها مع المعايير القياسية في هذه اللائحة . 
2/4/6 في حالة تصريف مياه صرف صحي لها خصائص ترى الجهة المختصة أن لها تأثير ضار بمرافق مياه الصرف الصحي فإن لتلك الجهة الحق في رفضها أو إلزام المالك بمعالجتها لدرجة مقبولة أو التحكم في كمياتها ودرجة التصرف أو أخذ إجراء أكبر بديل على نفقة المالك ، مع ضرورة توفير المصائد الخاصة لكل من الأجسام الصلبة والزيوت والشحوم في حالة إذا ما رأت الجهة ضرورة لذلك . 
2/4/7 في حالة توفر مرافق المعالجة التحضيرية أو وحدات موازنة التدفق بالنسبة لمياه الصرف الصحي فإن على الجهة المختصة المشغلة أو المقاول المشغل الاستمرار في صيانتها من أجل تحقيق التشغيل المرضي والفعال .
2/4/8 يحق للجهة المختصة مطالبة المستفيدين من هذه الخدمات بتأمين كافة المعلومات اللازمة لتحديد مدى الاستجابة مع هذا النظام ولوائحه . 
2/4/9 يجب أن يتوفر في شبكات الصرف الصحي الخاصة بالمطاعم ومحلات الوجبات السريعة ، ومصانع الأغذية والفنادق .. إلخ ، مصائد لفصل الدهون . وللجهة المختصة بموجب هذه اللائحة الحق بإجراء الكشف على مثل تلك المؤسسات عند الترخيص أو تجديده للتأكد من وجود مصائد دهون حسب المواصفات التي تضعها الجهة المختصة ، بالإضافة إلى التفتيش الدوري للتأكد من سلامة عملها وصيانتها ، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية المناسبة وفق أحكام هذه اللائحة في حالة المخالفة أو عدم مطابقة المواصفات . 
2/4/10 يجب أن يتوفر في مصانع الزيوت ومحطات غسيل السيارات مصائد لفصل الزيوت عن مياه الغسيل قبل تصريفها إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة أو إلى خزانات التحليل أو الحفر الامتصاصية أو إلى أي موقع آخر معتمد. وفي حالة إذا تبين لها بأن نظام فصل الزيوت عن المياه معطل ، أو إذا كان النظام لا يعمل بكفاءة تحقق المستوى المطلوب ، أو إذا تبين نتيجة الفحوصات المخبرية بأن نسبة الزيوت الموجودة في المياه تفوق الحدود التي تجيزها الجهة المختصة لتصريف المياه العادمة في شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ، فإنه يجوز للجهة المختصة بموجب أحكام هذا النظام فرض غرامة مالية أو قطع خدمات المياه عن الجهة المخالفة أو العقوبتين معاً إلى أن يتم الإلتزام بالشروط النظامية وإصلاح الخلل .
2/4/11 يجب إتباع جميع التعليمات والأنظمة الخاصة بمصلحة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة وكذلك اللائحة الخاصة بمحطات الوقود والغسيل والتشحيم . 
2/4/12 يمنع تصريف المياه المحتوية على المواد المذكورة أدناه على شبكات الصرف الصحي:
أ ) سوائل صناعية أو غازات قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار.
ب) المخلفات الصلبة الصناعية أو المنزلية مثل الرماد - الزجاج - المواد المعدنية وخلافه. 
ج) مياه تحتوي على هيدركربونات أو مبيدات حشرية أو عشبية.
د ) أي مواد ضارة أو مشتعلة أو سامة أو جرثومية وما في حكمها.
هـ ) زيوت أو شحوم أو مخلفات البناء .
و ) مخلفات المستشفيات الملوثة وباقي عينات التحليل . 
ز ) المـواد المشـعة .
*ثانياً : خصائص ومعايير مياه الصرف الصحي الخام الداخلة إلى الشبكة العامة ومحطات المعالجة : *
يجب أن تكون الخواص الطبيعية والكيميائية لمياه الصرف الصحي الناتجة من المحلات العامة والتجارية والصناعية أو من المنشآت والمباني الخاصة أو العامة والمصروفة إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة في حدود المستويات الموضحة في الجداول التالية : 
*2/5/1 الخواص الطبيعية :*
*الحدود القصوى المسموح بها **الخواص *خالية 1- المواد الطافية 600 ملجرام/لتر 2- المواد الصلبة العالقة الكلية6 – 9 3- درجة الحموضة ( pH ) 30 - 50 درجة مئوية4- درجة الحرارة ​*2/5/2 الخواص الكيميائية :*
*أ - الخواص الكيميائية العضوية :*
*الخواص **الحدود القصوى المسموح بها (ملجم/لتر) *1- المتطلب الكيموحيو للأوكسجين (COD5)500 2- المتطلب الكيميائي للأوكسجين (COD) 1000 3- الكربون العضوي الكلي ( TOC ) 1000 4- الزيوت والشحوم 100 5- الفينول 5 6- الهيدروكربونات المكلورة الكلية0.5 7- المنظفـات15 8- المبيـداتخاليـة ​*ب - الخواص الكيميائية غير العضوية : *
*ب - 1 العناصـر الثقيــلة : *
*اسم العنصر **الحدود القصوى المسموح بها (ملجرام/لتر) *1- الزرنيخ 0.1 2- الكادميوم 0.02 3- الكروم الكلي 1.2 4- النحاس 1.2 5- السيانيد 0.05 6- الرصاص 1.0 7- الزئبق 0.05 8- النيكل 2.0 9- الزنك 2.6 
10- الباريوم 1.0 11- المنجنيز 5.0 12- الفضة 5.0 13- السيلينيوم 0.5 14- الموليبدينوم 0.5 15- البورون 2.0 16- الفناديوم 1.0 ​*ب - 2 المركبات الكيميائية : *
*اسم المركب **الحدود القصوى المسموح بها (ملجرام/لتر) *17- الكلوريدات ( Cl )100 
18- الكبريتات (SO4 ) 1000 19- القلوية 200 20- النشادر ( NH 4 ) 80 21- الفوسفات ( PO4 )25 ​


----------



## abue tycer (26 مايو 2010)

*الشروط الباب الثالث*

الباب الثالث

*اشتراطات التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي
في المناطـق الغير مخدومة بالشبكة العامة*

3/1 قبل البـدء في إقامة حفرة امتصاص أو خزان تحليل مياه الصرف الصحي ، يتوجب على المالك الحصول على تصريح كتابي موقع عليه من الجهات المختصة (مصالح المياه والصرف الصحي أو البلديات) على أن يتم تحرير الطلب الخاص بهذا التصريح على استمارة يقدمها للجهة المختصة التي تزود صاحب الطلب بالمخططات والمواصفات والمعلومات الضرورية . 
3/2 يسمح للجهة المختصة بالتفتيش على الأعمال الإنشائية والتركيبات اللازمة لإنشاء خزان التحليل خلال مراحل التنفيذ ، كما يلزم صاحب الطلب بإبلاغ الجهة المختصة بموعد أعمال العمل لإجراء التفتيش النهائي وذلك قبل تغطية الأجزاء الواقعة تحت سطح الأرض على أن يتم هذا التفتيش خلال (3) ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ الإبلاغ للجهة المختصة وفي حالة مطابقة الأعمال لما هو مطلوب فإن الجهة المختصة تشعر المالك كتابياً باستعمال خزان التحليل . 
3/3 يلزم صاحـب المنشأة بسحب مياه الصرف من حفرة الامتصاص أو خزان التحليل في حالة طفحها عن طريق الصهاريج الخاصة بذلك على نفقته الخاصة وصرفها إلى محطـات المعالجة أو الأماكن المخصصة لجمع مياه الصرف الصحي من قبل الجهة المختصة وفقاً للمادة 3/4 أدناه . 
3/4 تخضع عمليات تصريف المخلفات السائلة التي يتم سحبها بواسطة صهاريج النضح من خزانات التحليل ومن الحفر الامتصاصية في المباني السكنية والمؤسسات إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ، للشروط والمعايير التي تحددها الجهة المختصة ، وحسب ما ورد في الباب الثاني من هذه اللائحة .
3/5 يصرح بتصريف المخلفات السائلة التي يتم سحبها بواسطة صهاريج النضح من خزانات التحليل والحفر الامتصاصية إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ، وذلك من خلال نقاط التفريغ التي تحددها الجهة المختصة ، على أن تكون تلك المخلفات ضمن المواصفات المقررة لنوعية المخلفات السائلة المصرح بتصريفها إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ، عدا المخلفات الناتجة عن المنازل والمباني السكنية .
3/6 يجوز للجهة المختصة أخذ عينات من محتويات صهاريج النضح الخاصة بنقل المخلفات السائلة عند نقاط التفريغ لإجراء الفحوصات المخبرية اللازمة عليها ، للتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات القياسية الواردة بهذه اللائحة التي يسمح بتصريفها إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة . 
*الباب الرابع*

*العقوبات والغرامات*

*4/1 السلطة والصلاحيات : *
4/1/1 للمراقبين المعتمدين التابعين لمصالح المياه والصرف الصحي أو البلديات والذين يحملون أوراق معتمدة وبطاقات شخصية الحق في أن يدخلوا المباني التي تقدم خدمات عامة للجمهور مثل ( مطاعم ، مغاسل سيارات ، فنادق ...الخ ) بقصد التفتيش والمراقبة والقياس وأخذ العينات والاختبارات المتعلقة بالتصريف وذلك حسب شروط نظام مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة وإعادة استخدامها ولوائحه. 
4/1/2 للمراقبين المعتمدين الحق في الحصول على معلومات تتعلق بالعمليات الصناعية ذات الأثر المباشر على نوع ومصدر التصريف إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ، ويجوز لأصحاب هذه الصناعة أن يتحفظوا بالمعلومات التي يعتبرونها سرية والتي يعتقدون أن الكشف عنها للجمهور أو الإعلان عنها ينتج عنه منفعة للمنافسين في الصناعات المشابهة ولما أن عدم الإفصاح عن هذه المعلومات لا يلحق ضررا بالصحة العامة أو بمرافق مياه الصرف الصحي . وفي هذه الحالة يحق للجهة المختصة تكثيف الاخـتبارات اللازمة للتأكد من سلامة المخلفات السائلة المصروفة للشبكة .
4/1/3 إذا لم يقم أي شخص مخالف بتصويب الوضع وإزالة أسباب المخالفة خلال المدة المحددة لها من قبل الإدارة المختصة ، فإنه يكون للجهة المختصة بموجب أحكام هذه اللائحـة اتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات وتدابير لتصحيح الوضع على نفقة المخالف مع إلزامه بسداد كافة النفقات المترتبة على ذلك مضافاً إليها نفقات المصاريف الإدارية وفقاً للمادة 4/1/7 من هذه اللائحة. 
4/1/4 يراعى عند تطبيق بنود هذا الباب عدم الإخلال بلائحة الغرامات لنظام حماية المرافق العامة الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (62) وتاريخ 20/12/1405 هـ. 
4/1/5 تختص الإدارة المختصة في كل بلدية بالمناطق والمحافظات التي ليس بها مصالح مياه بكل ما يحدث من اعتداءات على المنشآت والشبكات والتوصيلات والتجهيزات. ويناط بكل إدارة مهام ضبط المخالفة ومعاينة موقعها وإثباتها والتحقيق فيها وتقدير كافة التعويضات التي تستحق عن الأضرار الناجمة عنها وبيان نوع المخالفات المرتكبـة والغرامات المقدرة عن كل مخالفة في إطار جداول المخالفات المرفقة بهذه اللائحة على أن يراعى في كل ذلك القواعـد والإجراءات التي أقرتها اللجنة المشكلة طبقاً لحكم المادة الثانية عشرة من نظام حماية المرافق العامة . 
4/1/6 التقيد بالمادة التاسعة والعشرون من نظام مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة وإعادة استخدامها والتي حددت عقوبات مخالفة أي حكم من أحكام هذا النظام ولوائحه التنفيذية حيث تم تحديد الحد الأدنى والأقصى من الغرامة المالية المترتبة على أي مخالفة لأحكام النظام ولوائحه التنفيذية كما حددت الإجراء في حالة تكرار المخالفة بتشديد العقوبة وإيقاف صرف مياه الصرف الصحي وقطع المياه عن الموقع لمدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر وبناء على ما تقتضيه مصلحة العمل . 
4/1/7 يلتزم مرتكب المخالفة بالتعويض عن جميع الأضرار الناتجة عن مخالفته بما في ذلك تكاليف إصلاح التلف وقيمة المنفعة التي حصل عليها بصورة غير مشروعة والمنفعة التي فقدها المرفق وكافة الأضرار التي تكبدها المرفق ، وعلى الجهة المختصة أن تراعي عند تقديرها التعويض المشار إليه العناصر الآتية : ​
قيمة المواد المستعملة في إصلاح الضرر وقيمة الأجهزة والمعدات والوصلات والتمديدات وملحقاتها والمواد المختلفة وغيرها مما أتلفه المخالف ويتعين استبدالها ، أو كافة المواد المستبدلة لإجراء عملية الإصلاح. ​
قيمة تكاليف إصلاح التلف وإعادة الشيء إلى أصله . ​
أجرة العمالة والمعدات اللازمة لإصلاح وتحدد على أساس ساعات العمل، وتسعيرة محددة لأجرة فئات العمالة. ​
قيمة الأضرار التي لحقت بالمعدات والأجهزة المستعملة في الموقع إن وجدت . ​
قيمة المنافع التي حصل عليها المخالف بشكل غير مشروع . ​
قيمة المنفعة التي فقدها المرفق أو كافة الأضرار التي تكبدها المرفق بما في ذلك قيمة المياه المستخدمة . ​
قيمة أية أضرار أخرى لم يرد ذكرها في هذه المادة . ​
تقدر النفقات الإدارية بنسبة ( 10 % ) من مجموع التقديرات بالبنود أعلاه 1 ، 2 ، 3 . ​
4/1/8 يتم تقدير المـواد والتكاليف وقيمة المنافع والأضرار المحددة بالمادة 4/1/7 من قبل لجنة فنية بالجهة المختصة يصدر بتشكيلها قرار من المدير العام للمصلحة أو رئيس البلدية المختصة على أن يخضع هذا التقرير لتصديق مدير عام المصلحة أو رئيس البلدية المختصة أو من يفوضانه . 
4/1/9 يجري إثبات إجراءات المخالفة والتحقيق فيها بمحضر يتم تحريره على النموذج المعد لذلك وعلى أن يتضمن المحضر المذكور على وجه الخصوص بيان كافة الأضرار الناجمة عن المخالفة وقيمة التعويض المستحق عنها ونوعها ومقدار الغرامة المحددة لها وتاريخ وساعة ارتكابها . 
4/1/10 بعد الانتهاء من إجراءات المخالفة والتحقيق فيها وإثباتها يرفع المحضر الخاص بها مشفوعاً بوجهة نظر المختص لرئيس الجهة المختصة أو من يفوضانه ليصدر قراره بتحصيل قيمة التعويض من المخالف وتوقيع الغرامة عليه بناء على المستندات المرفوعة إليه والمرفقة بالمعاملة ، ولرئيس الجهة المختصة قبل إصدار قراره المذكور أن يأمر باستيفاء أية عناصر أو اتخاذ أية إجراءات يراها ضرورية وتتعلق بالمخالفة . 
4/1/11 تقوم الجهة المختصة بإصلاح الكسور أو التلفيات نتيجة المخالفة بأقصى سرعة ممكنة ولا يجوز أن يتم ذلك عن غير طريقها بأي حال من الأحوال ، وكل اتفاق على غير ذلك يكون باطلاً لا يعتمد به ، ويلتزم المخالف بنفقات الإصلاح وبكافة المصاريف والنفقات اللازمة لإزالة التعدي وإصلاح الأضرار المترتبة على ذلك وللجهة المختصة أن تلزم مرتكب المخالفة بإصلاح ما ترتب على مخالفته عن طريق مختصين فنيين تحت إشرافها ووفقاً للمواصفات المقررة . 
4/1/12 في حالة تكرار ارتكاب أي من المخالفات المنصوص عليها في هذه اللائحة يجوز للجهـة المختصة ممثلة في شخص رئيسها أو من يفوضه توقيع غرامة بأكثر من الحد الأقصى المقرر للمخالفة على أن لا يتجـاوز ضعف هذا الحد ووفقاً لما ورد في المادة 29 من النظام . 
4/1/13 لرئيس الجهة المختصة أو من يفوضانه حق تقدير الغرامة عن المخالفات والتعديلات المرتكبة مما لم يرد ذكره في هذه اللائحة بشرط أن تكون في حدود المخالفات المنصـوص عليها بنظام حماية المرافق العامة وألا يتجاوز مقدار الغرامة الحد الأقصى المقرر للمخالفة بالنظام المذكور . 
4/1/14 إذا لم يقم المخالف بالوفاء بما هو مستحق عليه من تعويض وغرامة أو أيهما خلال (15) خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه بذلك رسمياً ويتم إنذاره بالتسديد فإذا لم يسدد خلال (15) خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ الإنذار وجبت عليه غرامة مقدارها ( 10 % ) من مجموع المبالغ المستحقة أو المتبقية فإذا لم يف بعد ذلك بما هو مستحق عليه خلال (15) خمسة عشر يوماً فيتم حينئذٍ تحصيله من مستحقاته لدى الجهة أو أية جهة حكومية وإلا تم التحصيل وفقاً لقواعد حماية أموال الدولة ، ومع ذلك يجوز للجهة المختصة أن تقيد الإفادة من خدماتها بتقنين المياه أو أن تحرم المخالف منها إلى أن يسدد جميع ما يترتب عليه من مستحقات قبلها وذلك في الحالات التي ترى أنها تستوجب هذا الإجراء . 
4/1/15 لا يحول استبقاء الغرامات والنفقات والتعويضات دون إحالة المخالف إلى ديوان المظالم لتوقيع عقوبة السجن المنصوص عليها في المادة الخاصة من نظام حماية المرافق العامة المشار إليه ، ويعود تقدير الإحالة لديوان المظالم والملاحقة الجنائية إلى مدير عام أو رئيس الجهة المختصة بحسب طبيعة وضخامة وظروف المخالفة أو الاعتداء. 
4/1/16 يوفي المخالف بما هو مستحق عليه من غرامة وتعويض أو أيهما بحسب الأحوال ، وله أن يتظلم من القرار الصادر بالتعويض أو الغرامة أمام ديوان المظالم خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه له . 
4/1/17 تحدد المخالفات التي تقع على تمديدات وشبكات الصرف الصحي ومنشأتها وملحقاتها ومقدار الغرامات التي تقر على كل مخالفة منها على الوجه المنصوص عليه في الجداول الملحقة بهذه اللائحة . 
*4/2 المخالفات والغرامات : *
4/2/1 للمراقبين عند اكتشافهم أية مخالفة لهذا النظام من قبل الأفراد أو الشركات أو المجمعات أو المنشآت الحكومية إعداد المحاضر اللازمة لذلك وتقدير العقوبات النظامية على المخالف متوافقاً مع ما جاء بهذه المادة .. أما في حالة تعرض الصحة العامة للخطر المباشر بسبب المخالفة فإن للمراقب الحق باتخاذ الإجراءات الضرورية لإصلاح الخطأ ومعالجة الآثار الضارة الناتجة بما يتناسب مع خطورة المخالفة والرجوع لرئيس الجهة المختصة التي يتبعها المراقب .
4/2/2 إذا تبين نتيجة المعاينة أو الفحص المخبري لمحتويات أي صهريج نضح في موقع نقاط التفريغ بأنها مخالفة للمواصفات والمعايير المحددة من قبل الجهة المختصة للتصريف في شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ، توقع على صاحب الصهريج أو مقاول النقل غرامة مالية وفق ما تحدده لجنة النظر في توقيع العقوبات ، على أن لا تقل عن ألف ريال . 

*جدول (1)
العقوبات والغرامات*
*م **المخالفة **العقوبة *1 تصريف مواد سامة أو خطرة إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة . غرامة 10.000 ريال بالإضافة إلى تكاليف الإصلاح وإغلاق تصريف المنشأة . 2 قيام شركة نقل مخلفات الصرف الصحي بإعطاء بيانات مخالفة أو مضللة عن مصدر المخلفات التي يتم جلبها للتصريف في شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة . غرامة 5000 ريال تضاعف في حالة لتكرار ويلغى التصريح نهائياً عند المخالفة للمرة الثالثة . 3 مخالفة صهريج نقل المخلفات السائلة للاشتراطات التي تحددها الإدارة المختصة . غرامة 1000 ريال تضاعف في حالة التكرار 4 تعديل أوتحويل خطوط شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة أو خطوط تصريف مياه الأمطار الرئيسية أو خطوط شبكة الري العامة ، أو ملحقاتها دون علم وموافقة الجهة المختصة . غرامة 10.000 ريال وتصويب الوضع على نفقة المخالف . 5إحداث كسر أو إتلاف في الخطوط الرئيسية لشبكة الصرف الصحي العامة أو شبكة تصريف مياه الأمطار أو شبكة مياه الري ، أو ملحقات أي منها. غرامة 10.000 ريال بالإضافة إلى تكاليف الإصلاح. 6 الربط بشبكة الصرف الصحي العامة دون علم الإدارة المختصة. غرامة 5.000 ريال وتصويب الوضع ، مع تحصيل كافة الرسوم المستحقة .7 عدم وجود أو تعطل أو إهمال تشغيل مصيدة الزيوت والشحوم في محطة غسيل السيارات وما في حكمها التي تصرف إلى الشبكة العامة. غرامة 5.000 ريال وإغلاق المحطة لحين تصويب الوضع. 8 تصريف مياه عادمة أو مخلفات سائلة إلى شبكة تصريف مياه الأمطار. غرامة 5.000 ريال بالإضافة إلى تكاليف الصيانة . 9عدم إغلاق أغطية المناهل وغرف التفتيش وملحقات وفتحات الشبكة الإنشائية العامة للصرف الصحي ، ومياه الأمطار ، والري . غرامة 5000 ريال وتصويب الوضع . 10عدم الألتزام بطلب البلدية لإيقاف التصريف في حالات الطوارئ . غرامة 5000 ريال ومصادرة معدات النضح . 11إحداث تعديلات في شبكة الصرف الصحي الخاصة دون موافقة الجهة المختصة . غرامة 2000 ريال وتصويب الوضع . 12إلغاء أو إغلاق مصيدة الدهون في شبكة الصرف الصحي الخاصة بمؤسسة غذائية . غرامة 1000 ريال وتصويب الوضع . 13تراكم دهون في شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ثبت أنه ناتج عن مؤسسة أهملت صيانة مصيدة الدهون . غرامة 1000 ريال بالإضافة إلى تكاليف الصيانة . 14تصريف مخلفات سائلة إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة ، مخالفة للمواصفات المعتمدة بهذه اللائحة . غرامة 3000 ريال لتتضاعف المخالفة في حالة التكرار . 15تصريف مخلفات صناعية تحتوي على مواد خطرة في شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة . غرامة لا تقل عن 10.000 ريال وللجهة المختصة زيادتها وفق حجم الضرر. 16إقامة منشآت أو وضع حواجز أو زراعة أشجار في أماكن تؤثر على سلامة شبكات ومناهل وغرف تفتيش الصرف الصحي أو تعيق صيانتها . 1- إنذار بإزالة المخالفة خلال أسبوع . 
2- غرامة 1000 ريال . 
3- تكرار الغرامة أسبوعياً لأربع مرات . 
4- قطع الخدمات عن المنشأة المتسببة . 
5- اتخاذ إجراءات كفيلة لتصحيح الوضع على نفقة المتسبب .17طمر أو تغطية أو إخفاء معالم مناهل أوغرف تفتيش شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة أو شبكة مياه الأمطار ، أو ملحقاتها . غرامة 1000 ريال بالإضافة إلى تكاليف الإصلاح. 18إحداث كسر في الأنابيب الفرعية أو ملحقاتها ، أو غرفة الصمامات ، أو غرفة المضخات ، أو غرفة التفتيش ، أو نقاط تصريف مياه الأمطار، أو المناهل ، أو العبارات الخاصة بالبلدية.. الخ . غرامة 1000 ريال لكل حالة ، بالإضافة إلى تكاليف الإصلاح . 19تصريف مياه الأمطار أو أية مياه سطحية أو جوفية إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة أو الخاصة . غرامة 1000 ريال وتصويب الوضع . 20نزح وتصريف مياه جوفية إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي بدون تصريح من الإدارة المختصة . غرامة 1000 ريال يومياً إلى أن يتم تصويب الوضع . 21نزح وتصريف مياه جوفية إلى شبكة مياه الأمطار بدون توفير مصيدة الرمال غرامة 1000 ريال يومياً إلى أن تصويب الوضع 22الإهمال في صيانة أو تنظيف مصيدة الرمال غرامة 1000 ريال وتصويب الوضع . 23عدم صيانة أو تنظيف مصيدة الدهون في شبكة الصرف الصحي الخاصة بالمؤسسات الغذائية أو مصيدة الزيوت في محطات غسيل السيارات . غرامة 2000 ريال وتصويب الوضع . 24تصريف محتويات صهاريج النضح في غير الأماكن المخصصة لذلك على الشبكة غرامة 1000 ريال تضاعف في حالة تكرار المخالفة. 25 سحب أو استخدام مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة من شبكة الري دون موافقة الجهة المختصة ، أو تجاوز الكمية المصرح بها . غرامة 1000 ريال مع إيقاف السحب 26 عدم إنجاز غرفة التوصيل ( الربط ) النهائية للمبنى بشبكة الصرف الصحي العامة في الوقت الذي تحدده الجهة المختصة . غرامة 1000 ريال على المقاول . 27تسرب زيوت على الشوارع والأرصفة من مضخات نزح مياه . غرامة 1000 ريال بالإضافة إلى تكاليف الصيانة والتنظيف . 28 عدم توفر نسخة من التصريح في الموقع لغرض التفتيش من قبل مصلحة المياه والصرف الصحي أو البلدية . غرامة 1000 ريال يومياً . 29 التسرب من أنبوب نزح مياه الصرف الصحي أو من خزان التجميع أو خزان التحليل . غرامة 1000 ريال يومياً إلى أن يتم تصويب الوضع . 30 تسرب أو طفح سطحي من شبكة الصرف الصحي الخاصة . - إنذار لتصويب الوضع خلال 3 أيام .
- غرامة 1000 ريال مع تصويب الوضع .
- تكرار الغرامة كل ( 3 ) أيام إلى أن يتم تصويب الوضع . 31تسرب مياه الصرف الصحي من الصهاريج في الشارع أثناء نقلهـا . 1000 ريال لكل مرة . 

4/2/3 يتم النظـر في توقيع العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذه اللائحة على كل من يخالف أحكامها من قبل لجنة النظر المنصوص عليها بالمادة (31) من نظام مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة وإعادة استخدامها . 
4/2/4 بناء على ما ورد في المادة (29) والمادة (30) من نظام مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة وإعادة استخدامها يتم تطبيق العقوبات الموضحة بالجدول (1) . 
4/2/5 للوزارة الحق في تقدير الغرامات الغير واردة في هذه اللائحة.
*الباب الخامس*

*أحكـام عامـة*

*5/1 دائرة تطبيق اللائحة : *
تطبق هذه اللائحة على جميع مياه الصرف الصحي ، أما بالنسبة للمياه المصروفة الداخلة للشبكة وبموافقة الجهة المختصة قبل صدور هذه اللائحة فيطبق عليها جميـع ما ورد في هذه اللائحة وتعطي مهلة انتقالية لمدة سنة من تاريخ صدور هذه اللائحة لتصحيح أوضاعها بما يتفق مع ما ورد في هذه اللائحة . 
*5/2 مراقبة تنفيذ اللائحة : *
تختص وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية ممثلة في مصالح المياه والصرف الصحي والبلديات والمجمعات القروية بمراقبة تنفيذ هذه الاشتراطات على جميع مياه الصرف الصحي الخام الداخلة للشبكة . 
*5/3 آليـة المراقبـــــــة : *
تشمل أخذ العينات وتحليلها بصفة دورية حسب المرجع العلمي الوارد في المادة (5/3/3). ​*5/3/1 طرق أخذ العينـات :*
تقوم الجهة المختصة بجمع عينات لمياه الصرف الصحي عند بداية التصريف أو عند نقطة التصريف إلى الشبكة العامة على أن تكون هذه العينات ممثلة إحصائياً لمصدرها ويتم الحصول عليها بوسائل علمية. 
*5/3/2 تحليل العينـات :* ​
يتم إجراء التحاليل الجرثومية والفيزيائية والكيميائية المذكورة بالجدول الوارد بالباب الثاني من هذه اللائحة بالطريقة العلمية المذكورة في المادة 5/3/3 من هذه اللائحة. ​
يتم إجراء تحليل جرثومي يومياً على الأقل . ​
يتم إجراء تحليل العناصر الثقيلة بمعدل مرة كل ثلاثة أشهر، والكيميائية العضوية مرة في الأسبوع ، والمركبات الكيميائية مرتين في الشهر. ​
يجوز أخذ عينات إضافية بطلب من وزارة الزراعة والمياه أو وزارة الصحة . ​
*5/3/3 المرجع العلمي لتحليل العينـات : *
كافة القياسات والاختبارات والتحاليل الخاصة بضوابط خصائص مياه الصرف الصحي والحمأة والمشار إليها بهذا النظام يتم إجرائها طبقاً لأحدث طريقة من الوسائل القياسية لاختبارات مياه الصرف الصحي التي تصدرها هيئة المواصفات والمقاييس السعودية ، وإلى ذلك الحين يتم تطبيق طرق التحليل العلمية المدرجة في المرجع التالي : 
Standard Methods for the Examination of Water and Wastewater ( APHA ) 
كما أن وسائل أخذ العينات وتحديد المواقع والتوقيت وتحديد الفترات والتكرار يمكن تحديدها على أساس إفرادي حسب ما يصدر من اللجنة الفنية المسئولة عن تنفيذ هذا النظام ولوائحه المنصوص عليها بالمادة (33) . 

​


----------



## خالد قايد (12 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن ارسال مراجع خاصة بمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي بالاشعاع


----------

